# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  محاضرة في القانون الإداري "تعريفه ونشأته وتطوره"

## عاصم

"تعريف القانون الإداري و بيان موضوعه (نشأته وتطوره)"


ملخص:


من المسلم به أن كل مجتمع إنساني مهما صغر حجمه لا يستغني عن قواعد قانونية تنظم شؤونه, فتحدد علاقات الأفراد فيما بينهم, وعلاقاتهم بالسلطة العامة الحاكمة, كما تنظم أجهزة السلطة العامة من حيث تشكيلها وصلاحياتها والعلاقات فيما بينها, فضلا عن تنظيم العلاقة بين السلطة العامة والسلطات الأخرى التي تتواجد معها. فقد تطورت وظائف الدولة من الوظائف التقليدية للدولة الحارسة التي تقتصر مهمتها على الدفاع عن أرض الدولة وتحقيق الأمن والعدالة لأفرادها.. إلى دولة الإدارة التي تسعى جاهدة من أجل تحقيق رفاهية المواطنين ورخائهم في شتى المجالات، مما اقتضى قيامها بمهام جديدة في المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وكل ذلك أدى إلى ازدياد أهمية الدور الذي يقوم به القانون الإداري في الدولة المعاصرة.

· تعريف القانون الإداري: هو فرع من فروع القانون العام الداخلي, والمكون من مجموعة القواعد القانونية المنظمة لأعمال السلطة الإدارية والتي تسمى أيضا الإدارةالعامة. إن القانون الإداري يحتوي على القواعد القانونية المنظمة لأعمال السلطة الإدارية أو الإدارة العامة أي انه قانون السلطة الإدارية أو الإدارة العامة, أو بمعنى آخر هو القانون المنظم لنشاط السلطات الإدارية ووسائلها القانونية والمادية والبشرية وتنظيماتها الإدارية. فالقانون الإداري ينطبق على الهيئات والمرافق الإدارية المركزية واللامركزية عند ممارستها لأنشطتها المتمثلة في الضبط الإداري لتحقيق النظام العام وإدارة المرافق العامة لإشباع الاحتياجات العامة لأفراد المجتمع. 
وتعمل السلطات الإدارية لتحقيق أغراضها بوسائل متعددة منها قانونية وهي القرارات والعقود الإدارية ووسائل مادية وهي أموال الدولة العامة والخاصة, ووسائل بشرية وهي الموظفين العموميين. إذا أعمال السلطة العامة أو الإدارة العامة المحكومة بقواعد القانون الإداري تدخل في إطار الوظيفة التنفيذية للدولة ولها معنيان, أحداهما عضوي (شكلي), والآخر مادي (موضوعي). 
ويقصد بالمعنى المادي للإدارة العامة النشاط الذي تمارسه السلطة التنفيذية لإشباع الحاجات العامة وإصداراللوائح وتنفيذ القوانين. أما المعنى العضوي ويقصد به مجموع الهيئات والأجهزة الإدارية سواء المركزية منها أو اللامركزية التي تضطلع بمباشرة النشاط الإداري في الدولة لتحقيق غايات السلطات الإدارية. وقد توصل مجموعة كبيرة من فقهاء القانون الإداري لتعريف القانون الإداري من خلال جمع المعنيين الشكلي والموضوعي، ليكون تعريفه مجموع القواعد القانونية المنظمة للهيئات والأجهزة الإدارية في الدولة والتي تمارس نشاطها لتحقيق المصلحة العامة.

· تعريف القانون الإداري نسبي: إذا كان التعريف الحديث للقانون الإداري ملما وجامعا مانعا، هذا لا يعني أنه يبعد عن بقية فروع القانون العام الداخلي الأخرى، كالقانون الدستوري، والتشريع المالي، فهو تعريف لايجعله مستقلا كل الاستقلال عن سواه من فروع القانون العام، فليس هناك حدود مستقرة ثابتة بين القانون الإداري وبين القانون الدستوري، أي أنه يوجد اندماج بين فرعي القانون الدستوري والإداري لا يمكن تنافيه وأن تحديد النظام الحكومي وتعيينه يدخل في احدهما كما يدخل في نطاق الآخر.

· القانون الإداري علم حديث: إن القانون الإداري هو قانون حديث نسبيا، قد تطور بسرعة فان مختصر القانون الإداري لهوريو يعد الكتاب الرئيسي الذي يمكن الإشارة إليه، وأما المؤلفات التي صدرت في القرن التاسع عشر فإنها تتلائم اليوم مع المفهوم العصري للقانون الإداري، والمؤلفون الذين نشروا مؤلفاتهم في ذلك الحين أصبحت قيمتها تاريخية اليوم. 
وتجمع الدراسات الفقهية على أن القانون الإداري بمفهومه الضيق ظهر أول مرة في فرنسا في أعقاب نجاح الثورة الفرنسية، قبل ذلك كانت الدولة مجسدة في شخص الملك وكان مجال نشاطها محدودة في نظام الدولة الحارسة وفي ممارستها لنشاطها كانت الدولة تخضع للقانون الخاص،ثم تطورت في القرن 19 المبادئ المقررة بالقانون العام وسبب هذا التطور هو التحول الذي ظهر في تدخل الدولة في الشؤون العامة والتوسع الذي بدا في نشاطها في الحياة الإدارية وكان له اثر فعال في أعمال الدولة.

· تطور نظام القضاء الإداري في الجزائر: قبل الاستقلال خضعت الجزائر للتشريعات الفرنسية النافذة وقد عرفت الجزائر كل التطورات السابقة إذ بمقتضى مرسوم 30-09-1953 أنشأت محاكم إدارية في كل من قسنطينة، وهران، الجزائر وكان يطعن في أحكامها أمام مجلس الدولة الفرنسي بعد الاستقلال صدر في السلطات الجزائرية القانون رقم 62/153 متضمنا ثلاث مواد قضت باستمرار العمل بالتشريعات الفرنسية النافذة إلا ما كان منها منافيا للسيادة الوطنية، و 16-11-1965 صدر القانون رقم 65/278 متضمنا إعادة التنظيم القضائي بإنشاء خمسة عشرة (15) مجلسا قضائيا ومقررا نقل اختصاصاته من المحاكم الإدارية إلى غرف إدارية للمجالس القضائية وبذلك يكون هذا الأمر قد وضع حدا لازدواجية الهيئات القضائية على المستوى الأدنى للتنظيم القضائي، ثم إرتفع عدد المجالس بموجب الأمر رقم 74/73 المؤرخ في 12 جويلية 1974 إلى واحد وثلاثين مجلسا قضائيا تماشيا مع التقسيم الإداري الجديد، وقد ساعد على تكامل التنظيم القضائي صدور الأمر رقم 66/154 المؤرخ في 08 جوان 166 المتعلق بقانون الإجراءات المدنية الذي وزعت المادتان 07، 274 منه الاختصاص بالفصل في المنازعات الإدارية. وقد احتفظ المشرع بنفس عدد المجالس حتى بعد إعادة التقسيم الإقليمي سنة 1984 أصبح عدد الولايات إلى ثمانية وأربعون ولاية، والملاحظ أن ليس هناك توازن بين عدد الولايات وعدد المجالس القضائية وكذلك بين هذه الأخيرة والغرف الإدارية رغم أم المرسوم رقم 90/40 المؤرخ في 22 ديسمبر1990 قد رفع عدد الغرف إلى واحد وثلاثين غرفة وطبقت هذه الهيئات القضائية الجديدة حين فصلها في القضايا الإدارية القواعد والإجراءات التي كانت سارية أمام المحاكم الإدارية السابقة ويعد هذا تكريسا لفصل المنازعات. وتجسيدا لفكرة وحدة الهيئات القضائية، وازدواجية المنازعات تضمن هذا النظام غرفة إدارية متخصصة بالقضايا التي تكون الإدارة طرفا فيها في ظل وحدة القضاء، أي داخل نفس المجالس القضائية والمجلس القضائي. وعند تتبع التطور التاريخي الذي مر به التنظيم القضائي، يمكن أن نلاحظ أن المشرع الجزائري قد تبنى فكرة القضاء الموحد، مستلهما ذلك من ضرورة تبسيط الإجراءات وتسريع الفصل في القضايا، لتجنب مساوئ القضاء المزدوج الذي يؤدي إلى تنازع في الاختصاص بين الهيئتين القضائيتين، غير أنه لم يأخذ به على إطلاقه وإنما اعتمد حلا وسطا يرتبط بكلا النظامين واتبع نظاما قضائيا يقوم على وحدة الهيئات وخصص للمنازعات الإدارية غرفة مستقلة وأفرد لها إجراءات وشكليات خاصة أوردها في المواد التي ينص عليها قانون الإجراءات المدنية المتعلقة بإجراءات التقاضي أمام الغرفة الإدارية لدى المجلس القضائي والغرفة الإدارية بالمجلس الأعلى إلى جانب القواعد الإجرائية المشتركة بينها وبين الغرف العادية المختلفة.

· مسائل القانون الإداري: يتناول القانون الإداري تنظيم السلطة التنفيذية وتحديد الهيئات الإدارية وهي الدولة في القمة ويليها الهيئات الإقليمية ثم المجالس البلدية والمحلية والقروية ثم المؤسسات العمة، وكل هيئة من هذه الهيئات لها وظائف تقوم بها ومرافق عامة تتولى إدارتها.

· القانون العام والنظام العام: يمكن تعريف النظام العام بأنه كل ما يرتبط بمصلحة عامة تمس النظام الأعلى للمجتمع سواء كانت هذه المصلحة سياسية مثل أغلب روابط القانون العام أو اجتماعية مثل القوانين الجزائية وما يتعلق بتكوين الأسرة وحالة الأشخاص المدنية والأهلية أو اقتصادية كالقواعد التي تنص على حماية الملكية والقواعد التي تجعل التنافس حرا أمام الجميع أو خلقية وهي التي يعبر عنها بقواعد الآداب، فكل ما يتعلق بالقانون الدستوري والحقوق والحريات العامة يدخل في النظام العام ولا يصح الاتفاق الذي يرد مخالفا له، وكذلك ما يتعلق بالقانون الإداري فلا يصح لموظف أن يتنازل عن وظيفته لمصلحة شخص آخر كما أنه لايجوز له أن يستغلها، وكذلك النظام القضائي فانه مرتبط أيضا بالنظام العام.


منقول

----------


## Dima95

السؤال الاول : ما اركان التشريع

السؤاا الثاني : مادور كل من العرف والتشريع بتوفير بيئة ملائمة للاعمال

ارجو مساعدتي في الاجابة 


وجزاك الله كل خير.

----------

